
Digital Sight Management - adrianhon
https://mssv.net/2020/08/16/digital-sight-management-and-the-mystery-of-the-missing-amazon-receipts/
======
zeveb
I hadn't figured out why my Amazon notifications no longer include details;
this theory makes a lot of sense.

Yet another step down the road of user-hostility. Or perhaps 'serf-hostility':
in 2020 we are digital serfs.

